# Most Recognized Photographs of the World



## MrBean (Apr 20, 2006)

I don´t know if this is the right place. 

I enjoy google earth, and found this placemark with links to the locations of the most famous pictures of the history, including Pulitzers prize winner Pictures. 

http://www.flyinglobe.com/2006/04/20/most-recognized-photographs-of-the-world/

With Google Earth you can, for example, see where this picture was taken in 1973 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d4/TrangBang.jpg

... or this one in 1937
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/84/Hindenburg_burning.jpg

Enjoy :mrgreen:


----------



## omeletteman (Apr 20, 2006)

well i'm pretty sure this isn;t the right place (probably off topic would be better) but it was a cool link, in the ten seconds I've been looking at my Google Earth now I came across this one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Capa,_Death_of_a_Loyalist_Soldier.jpg


Now THAT is photography.


----------

